
America is one of the few cultures with insults for smart people - paulpauper
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/opinion/2018/05/15/commentary/world-commentary/america-one-cultures-insults-smart-people/#.W4c
======
schoen
Did the author ask any native speaker of any other language to think of
possible examples, rather than just relying on deficiencies of Google
Translate?

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/egghead#Translations](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/egghead#Translations)

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/nerd#Translations](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/nerd#Translations)

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/bookworm#Translations](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/bookworm#Translations)

